# Logitech G15 Anzeige



## Murk (16. April 2009)

Vor dem Patch wurde auf dem Display der G15 immer nette Sachen angezeigt, seit dem Patch kann man das WOW Display nicht mehr anwählen, weiß einer Rat ?


----------



## Technocrat (16. April 2009)

Murk schrieb:


> Vor dem Patch wurde auf dem Display der G15 immer nette Sachen angezeigt, seit dem Patch kann man das WOW Display nicht mehr anwählen, weiß einer Rat ?



Ich habe ja so den Verdacht, das Logitech will, das wir uns alle eine G19 kaufen...


----------



## Kremlin (16. April 2009)

Will aber keine G19. Ich mag meine G15. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batonga (16. April 2009)

ich glaube nicht, dass es an logitecht liegt. wer weiß, ob nicht einfach sich etwas vom patch nicht mit der tastatur verträgt. schließlich ist die g15 mit ihren makro-tasten schon beim erscheinen blizzard ein dorn im auge gewesen, da das spiel zu automatistisch sei, wenn man immer nur ketten von attacken auf eine makrotaste lege(blizzard-meinung) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (16. April 2009)

Hmm Makros auf einer von 18 ( Ja ich habe die Orangene) Tasten ? oder in Game ein Makro auf eines von 120 Plätzenlegen und das dann klicken, hmm Stimmt G15 muss verboten werden.


----------



## Assari (16. April 2009)

Ich hab (bis jetzt) keine Probleme mit meiner G15  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. April 2009)

Also meine läuft auch ohne Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenyl19 (16. April 2009)

Ich dachte schon ich wäre der einzige mit dem Problem, wäre auch dankbar wenn uns jemand helfen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (16. April 2009)

bei mir ist die anzeige auf meiner g15 (1modell) auch völlig zerschossen..




Batonga schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht, dass es an logitecht liegt. wer weiß, ob nicht einfach sich etwas vom patch nicht mit der tastatur verträgt. schließlich ist die g15 mit ihren makro-tasten schon beim erscheinen blizzard ein dorn im auge gewesen, da das spiel zu automatistisch sei, wenn man immer nur ketten von attacken auf eine makrotaste lege(blizzard-meinung)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das glaub ich nich da die g15/g19 jetzt beim mac sogar unterstützt werden
ptachnotes 3.1
- Unterstützt nun auch Tastaturen mit LCD-Anzeigen der Marke
  Logitech G-15 und G-19

denke mal das se da kacke gebaut habne und es für windows zerschossen habne...


----------



## Murk (16. April 2009)

Muss ja irgendwie mit dem Patch zusammenhängen, denn davor nie Probleme. 
Es ist ja auch nur das Display welches nicht mehr unterstützt wird, mist aber auch, denn so konnte man immer auf dem Desktop sehen wenn man angewispert wurde...


----------



## Technocrat (17. April 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> das glaub ich nich da die g15/g19 jetzt beim mac sogar unterstützt werden
> ptachnotes 3.1
> - Unterstützt nun auch Tastaturen mit LCD-Anzeigen der Marke
> Logitech G-15 und G-19
> ...



Dein Wort in Blizzards Gehörgang. Aber wenn der erste Patchansturm vorbei ist, so nach 1-2 Wochen, kann man ja mal nach der G15 fragen beim Blizzard Support. Wenn wir das alle tun, kümmern die sich sogar vielleicht...


----------



## Segojan (17. April 2009)

Ich konnte der Ingame Anzeige auf dem G15 Display bisher nicht allzuviel abgewinnen, zumal mein Blick ohnehin fast immer am Bildschirm hängt und kaum auf der Tastatur ist.

Da sich die Informationen im Display auch nicht anpassen lassen (oder geht das mittlerweile?), lasse ich dort die mit der Tastatur mitgelieferte CPU/RAM Auslastung-Anzeige mitlaufen.


----------



## Fiddi (17. April 2009)

Moin ich bin auch ein besitzer der G15 (Second) und bei mir treten keine Probleme auf außer das manche zahlen abgeschnitten sind da sie zu lang sind wie z.b. Waffen Geschwindigkeit wo er die 2 zahl nach dem koma zur hälfte zerteilt.

Zurück zum Topic:

Ladet euch mal neue treiber und die g15 suit neu gibt halt aktuellere versionen als im auslieferungs zustand und in deren versions historie stand auch mal was davon das sie probs mit wow behoben haben.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Dietrich (17. April 2009)

Hab auch das Problem mit der Anzeige (G15 alte Version). 
Aktuelle Treiber sind installiert. Ich denke schon, das Blizz hier was verbockt hat.
Aber offiziell hatten sie aber nie was gegen die G15. Dazu gabs auch einen Bluepost im Forum.

MfG


----------



## Gabberchen (18. April 2009)

vorm patch ging das display und dannach nich mehr. hab mir dann ma die neuen treiber vonner logitechpage geladen un nu geht das wieder.. das einzige was scheiße is is das man nix groß einstellen kann.. bei mir sind die daten aufen display wie abgehackt.. zb steht da schaden und drunter 1116 - 156.... und da fehlt halt noch was.. weiß da einer wie man da was einstellen kann?


----------



## Dagonzo (18. April 2009)

Da lässt sich leider nichts einstellen. In erster Linie liegt es ja an Blizzard wie gut die Unterstützung der G15/19 funktioniert. Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt es aber nirgendwo.


----------



## Gabberchen (19. April 2009)

hmm eigendich schade.. so paar sachen zum einsteen wre schon kasse


----------



## Murk (23. April 2009)

Auch mit den neuen Patch wurde es nicht gefixt.
Man, warum kann man von lauffährigen Sachen nicht die Finger lassen !


----------



## Manta (23. April 2009)

Murk schrieb:


> Vor dem Patch wurde auf dem Display der G15 immer nette Sachen angezeigt, seit dem Patch kann man das WOW Display nicht mehr anwählen, weiß einer Rat ?



Also bei mir geht es noch, aber leider wurde das wohl auf G19 geupdatet.

Einfach mal die neuesten Logitech Treiber 3.0.x runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



www.logitech.de


----------



## Dagonzo (23. April 2009)

@ Manta thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum bin ich nicht gleich darauf gekommen? Bei mir funktioniert es ja. Ich hatte mir vor ca 6 Wochen schon die neuen Treiber3.x installiert^^

Das komische daran war das die Updatefunktion von der alten Version 2.x keine Updates gefunden hat. Also saugt euch mal die neue 3.x Version dann funktioniert es wahrscheinlich bei euch auch wieder.

Die findet ihr genau hier:
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/434/180&...c|downloads||dd

Thx noch mal an Manta. Hatte mich schon gewundert, warum das bei vielen nicht mehr funktionierte.


----------



## Independent (24. April 2009)

Meine G15 Refresh ging nach dem Patch auch net mehr und jetzt mit dem neuen Update kriege ich nur noch verschobene, unlesbare Krypten angezeigt


----------



## Murk (24. April 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Also saugt euch mal die neue 3.x Version dann funktioniert es wahrscheinlich bei euch auch wieder.



Nein, bei der ersten und wahren G15 geht es auch mit den neuen Treibern nicht korrekt. Schrift wird zerstückelt angezeigt.

Denke mal da wird nichts mehr kommen von Blizz - man, warum kann man es nicht so lassen wie es war......


----------



## Asoriel (24. April 2009)

Ladet euch mal die Fonts runter.


----------



## Dietrich (24. April 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Ladet euch mal die Fonts runter.



Danke das du helfen möchtest. ABER.....!

Was mach ich mit der exe? Einfach ausführen?
Was macht die exe?
Bitte geb noch ein paar Infos dazu.
DANKE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Asoriel (24. April 2009)

Ausführen und installieren. Das ist ein Font-Pack für das Display, das Probleme mit der Darstellung von Schriften/Grafiken behebt.


----------



## Murk (26. April 2009)

Font Pack nützt nur was ausserhalb von WOW.
Innerhalb von WOW wird alles darüber gesteuert, denn wie schon mehrfach erwähnt : VOR dem Patch war alles OK !


----------



## Independent (26. April 2009)

Jo, same here. Das Fontpaket hat in WoW nichts gebracht


----------



## Asoriel (26. April 2009)

gut, kann ich nicht wissen, ich spiel schon eine ganze Weile kein WoW mehr. Da es aber normal bei jedem Applet geholfen hat, hätte es auch beim WoW-Applet gelfen können.


----------



## Apokalypse666 (29. Mai 2009)

so, seit patch funzt wieder alles =)


----------

